# Too many fruit flies ?



## Chemteach7 (Oct 7, 2005)

How can I tell if I am feeding too many fruit flies to my frogs........... I am going through cultures that I get at the local store like anything. The frogs could not be happier or healthier. I notice that after I have fed them, there are usually quite alot of flies left to wonder around the tank. However, by the morning, they are usually gone.
Thanks, Kirk


----------



## Jay Why (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm going through the same thing myself. If your frogs seem happy and healthy, I'd say you're doing good. 

Questions are: how old are the frogs? Frogs that are young and still growing its good to have plenty of food available. Extra flies in the tank for them to hunt down is a good thing. As long as there aren't so many that they are crawling over the frogs which will stress out the frogs. Whats the feeding schedule like? In nature the frogs don't have a constant supply of food, so its good to vary the schedule. Give them a day to fast - especially if they are looking fat. They won't starve, and they'll hunt down the hidden flies in the tank.

If they are older/adult frogs, I believe I read 10-15 flies a day is a good amount. Dust with supplements every couple days, I'm sure you know.

Finally - you are making your own cultures of flies right? Its way less expensive than buying from the local pet store.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Chemteach7 (Oct 7, 2005)

Just ordered some stuff from Black Jungle to culture fruit flies. If I had to guess, and believe me, its a guess..... 6-8 months. In no way full grown......... I usually feed about 6PM, I also am taking thurs of every week out of there eating schedule........... Thanks


----------



## TopGunJags01 (Jul 31, 2004)

Chemteach7 when you buy the FF media from black jungle consider your self making your own media. you can find some reciepe's online that are good, inexpensive and make ALOT more media than you buy online. Take care.

-Jeremy


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

I think a good rule of thumb is that you feed out some flies approx 75 per frog, less for froglets. The frogs see the flies and assume hunting postures. They low crawl with toe drumming and seek out the flies. I then check back in 10-15 minutes and if the frigs are still seeking out flies then I add more. Too many flies will become apparrant if they are not eaten. You will find them dead on the glass or if they can get out sitting in groups on the top of your tanks.
Dave


----------

